# Just learned this about Seesnake Monitors



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Just learned this myself. Maybe you guys already do this? 

So talking to the guys at AJ Coleman(I think Mitch), I found out they sell a drop in replacement pushrod for the cameras. The new mini pushrod would cost about 1950ish but now allows you to change the pushrod yourself with only basic handtools. All you need to do is take off the camera head assembly and put on the new push rod.

Really thinking of getting this option instead of a spare camera. Another thing is if the pushrod breaks and needs a reterm, I can put the new push rod on and mail out the old push rod without missing a beat.


----------



## saysflushable (Jun 15, 2009)

Anything that keeps you up and running is worth having. Especially if its a big part of your business.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

It's not super easy but it also is not very hard.
Here is a link to me doing it.
https://www.facebook.com/1821734751...2173475152440/580467648656352/?type=3&theater


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Good to know. I almost kinked mine today.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

I like this


----------

